# Replacement for d2g



## jhaury (Aug 8, 2011)

What is the assurion replacement for d2g? My second line is starting to do weird things. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Should be D3's unless they have D2G's in stock. Sometimes they will, sometimes they wont.


----------

